# Loading stage



## vince20 (Jul 27, 2006)

I just bought some creatine mono grom GNC IT HAS 5Grams per serving. shouldnt there be a loading stage of taking this


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2006)

a highly debated topic, however if you use CEE loading not necessary.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2006)

Buy Rob's CEE. You'll thank us later.


----------



## vince20 (Jul 27, 2006)

im only 17 and my parents dont want me buying anything online esp supp so should i do a loading stage


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2006)

vince20 said:
			
		

> im only 17 and my parents dont want me buying anything online esp supp so should i do a loading stage



as I said, highly debated topic, some say load, others will say don't.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2006)

No


----------



## kenwood (Jul 27, 2006)

i say read the direction on the bottle.


----------



## vince20 (Jul 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i say read the direction on the bottle.



it doesnt talk about loading i think im just gunna go with 20-25g for one week and then just 5gfor the rest


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i say read the direction on the bottle.



Go ahead and follow the driections on the bottle. (What does it say?) You bought it from GNC  so I know you paid a pretty pennie for it, plus I don't want you to waste your money.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 27, 2006)

is this it? http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133642&cp=2167077.2108320.2102405&parentPage=family


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> is this it? http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133642&cp=2167077.2108320.2102405&parentPage=family



That's it....


----------



## vince20 (Jul 27, 2006)

yup thats it so wat should i do


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 28, 2006)

As a dietary supplement, mix one heaping teaspoon (5g) with water, juice (preferably grape or apple juice) daily, or your favorite sports drink daily.

After your workout..........


----------



## vince20 (Jul 28, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> As a dietary supplement, mix one heaping teaspoon (5g) with water, juice (preferably grape or apple juice) daily, or your favorite sports drink daily.
> 
> After your workout..........




cant i mix it with my no-xplode before my workut and then take it after i workout


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 28, 2006)

You don't need it before your workout. Take just the no-xplode before the workout and the creatine after. Peace!!!


----------



## vince20 (Jul 28, 2006)

alright thanx


----------

